# Scans bearbeiten für eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit



## funnytommy (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Für eine wissenschaftliches Paper brauche ich einige Grafiken aus Büchern, welche ich leider einscannen muss. Ich habe jetzt teilweise probiert, das schnell mit InkScape zu vektorisieren, aber die Auto-Vektorisierungsfunktion liefert nur in seltenen Fällen brauchbare Ergebnisse.

Mir ist klar, das es am Besten wäre, das ganze einfach selber nachzuzeichnen in einem Vektor Grafik Programm. Aber bei einer beträchtlichen Anzahl von Grafiken, wäre das eine Ewigkeits-Beschäftigung.

Ich frage mich also, wie könnte ich möglichst effizient diese Grafiken brauchbar für den Druck aufbereiten? Ich denke stark an Photoshop.

Doch irgendwie hab ich keinen Plan wie ich heran gehen soll an die ganze Sache. Eventuell könnt ihr mir Tips bzw. eine Guidline geben, nach der ich vorgehen.

Vielen Dank, 
Tom


----------



## smileyml (19. Februar 2012)

Ich habe bzgl. Einscannen folgende Erfahrung gemacht, die ich teilweise auch mal irgendwo gelesen habe:

1. Bilder in 1.200 dpi einscannen. (dauert natürlich etwas)
2. in PS die Bildgröße bikubisch auf 300 (evtl. 200) dpi runterrechnen
Aus meiner Sicht verschwinden durch die nun theoretisch höhere Pixeldichte unschöne Scanneffekte.
3. Mit Hilfe von Tonwertkorrektur und Helligkeit/Kontrast (natürlich sauber in nicht desktruktiven Einstellungsebenen) die Helligkeit etc. anpassen.
4. Als psd speichern, so kannst du immer wieder an den Einstellungsebenen Anpassungen vornehmen.

Grüße Marco

PS: Mir ist klar das man 1.200 dpi nicht wirklich zum Drucken benötigt. Daher will ich das bewusst als meine eigenen Erfahrungen darstellen und nicht als das Nonplusultra.


----------



## funnytommy (19. Februar 2012)

Ja ich werde mich da ev. heute noch oder morgen etwas spielen. Ich habe eben viele Bücher, wo die Seiten sehr graustichig oder gelblich sind. Das erschwert die arbeit. Und wenn ich nahe am Buchfalz scannen muss, ist das sehr unschön... 

1.200 dip scannen geht leider auch nicht soooo schnell. 

Ich stelle mich schon mal drauf ein, dass die Grafiken viel viel Arbeit werden


----------



## funnytommy (22. Februar 2012)

Ein Problem dem ich noch begegnet bin, ich hab so dünne seiten, der Text der hinteren Seite wird auch mitgescannt, wie bereinigt man solche Spuren am Besten?


----------



## smileyml (22. Februar 2012)

Ein schwarzes Papier scheint die Lösung - siehe auch hier: http://www.copyshop-tips.de/scan11.php



> Dieser Effekt tritt bei Scannern mit weißer Unterseite auf, wenn eine Vorlage gescannt wird, die auf dünnem oder rel. transparentem Papier gedruckt wurde.
> 
> In diesem Fall auf das Orginal ein Blatt schwarzen Karton legen. Eventuell muß jetzt noch, falls es der Scanner nicht eh automatisch macht, der Kontrast auf das neue Verhältnis eingestellt werden.
> 
> Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, beim Scannen eine Stelle auszusuchen, bei der die Rückseite durchscheint und diesen als Weißpunkt festzulegen. Wie das geht wird hier erklärt.



Grüße Marco


----------



## funnytommy (22. Februar 2012)

Ahh danke für den Link  Sehr hilfreich. Jetzt muss ich nur noch ein schwarzes Papier auftreiben und mein Scan-Abend ist gerettet


----------

